# Le prestazioni di Stephan El Shaarawy al Monaco.



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Come da titolo. Vediamo cosa combina al Monaco. Teniamo dunque questo Topic come promemoria delle sue imprese monegasche.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Luglio 2015)

Gol nella prima amichevole.


----------



## Love (18 Luglio 2015)

non capisco il senso del topic...


----------



## Renegade (18 Luglio 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> non capisco il senso del topic...



Come mai? Quando abbiamo ceduto Balotelli è stato aperto quello sulle sue prestazioni al Liverpool...

http://www.milanworld.net/balotelli-al-liverpool-prestazioni-e-giudizi-vt21246.html


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Luglio 2015)

Amico mio...questo diventa capocannoniere in Ligue 1.


----------



## Renegade (18 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Amico mio...questo diventa capocannoniere in Ligue 1.



Mi aspetto pure io un grande exploit. Non grandissimo, ma si rigenererà.


----------



## Ma che ooh (18 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Amico mio...questo diventa capocannoniere in Ligue 1.



Eh la madonna- cit necessaria


----------



## Love (18 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come mai? Quando abbiamo ceduto Balotelli è stato aperto quello sulle sue prestazioni al Liverpool...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/balotelli-al-liverpool-prestazioni-e-giudizi-vt21246.html



nulla contro di te...ma è inutile quanto quello su balotelli...opinione personale...


----------



## prebozzio (18 Luglio 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> nulla contro di te...ma è inutile quanto quello su balotelli...opinione personale...


Sono tanti i tifosi che tengono d'occhio gli ex giocatori, soprattutto se sono come El Shaarawy (a cui tanti volevano bene).
Io per primo un anno fa non avrei guardato una partita di Ligue 1 del Monaco neanche sotto tortura, mentre adesso mi metterei volentieri davanti alla tv se Elsha fosse in campo. E avrei voglia di commentare qui su Milanworld.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Luglio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sono tanti i tifosi che tengono d'occhio gli ex giocatori, soprattutto se sono come El Shaarawy (a cui tanti volevano bene).
> Io per primo un anno fa non avrei guardato una partita di Ligue 1 del Monaco neanche sotto tortura, mentre adesso mi metterei volentieri davanti alla tv se Elsha fosse in campo. E avrei voglia di commentare qui su Milanworld.



Mica riapre il club ?


----------



## prebozzio (20 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mica riapre il club ?


Per Supermario?

Sarà sempre nel mio cuore


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Luglio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per Supermario?
> 
> Sarà sempre nel mio cuore



No pensavo ne facessi un altro per El Shaa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2015)

Alla fine non si sa se per avere il riscatto obbligatorio servano 15 presenze, intanto la prima è stata fatta entrato poco fa all'82° contro lo Young boys (cl).


----------



## Dany20 (4 Agosto 2015)

El Shaarawy è andato in gol in EL contro lo Young Boys per il definitivo 4-0.


----------



## Torros (6 Agosto 2015)

al tifoso milanista


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Agosto 2015)

Wow il gollasso addirittura del 4-0 contro il temibile Young Boys, è fatta, fenomeno.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Agosto 2015)

Leggo che ha giocato bene ieri. Sembra partito forte.


----------



## Torros (9 Agosto 2015)

ha giocato una grand partita...
Jardim è un grande allenatore, fa rendere al massimo i suoi giocatori.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Agosto 2015)

Curiosità: ma si sa se queste presenze per il riscatto obbligatorio, devono essere dal primo minuto, da 45 minuti o non so cosa. Tipo Aquilani al Milan o Schelotto al Chievo, cose del genere.


----------



## Djici (10 Agosto 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ha giocato una grand partita...
> Jardim è un grande allenatore, fa rendere al massimo i suoi giocatori.



Non ho visto la partita... ma Jardim ha fatto due cambi prima del 45° (addiritura il primo dopo 20 minuti) e sembra che non era nemmeno per infortuni. Confermi?
Quanti allenatori hanno gia fatto una cosa cosi ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2015)

L'ho visto bello tirato a lucido, mi fa piacere per lui


----------



## Torros (10 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita... ma Jardim ha fatto due cambi prima del 45° (addiritura il primo dopo 20 minuti) e sembra che non era nemmeno per infortuni. Confermi?
> Quanti allenatori hanno gia fatto una cosa cosi ?



Mi pare per via dell'espulsione di uno del Nizza, ha messo più attaccanti.


----------



## bargnani83 (10 Agosto 2015)

quante presenze servono per il suo riscatto obbligatorio?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> quante presenze servono per il suo riscatto obbligatorio?



15, ne ha già fatte 2


----------



## O Animal (10 Agosto 2015)

In Francia sono a bocca aperta per l'esordio..


----------



## The P (10 Agosto 2015)

è partito a bomba. E ieri è stato decisivo in occasione del goal vittoria. Se poi gli usciva quel goal in rovesciata....


----------



## bargnani83 (10 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 15, ne ha già fatte 2



Se non sbaglio 3.2 di Champions (preliminari) e 1 in campionato.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 15, ne ha già fatte 2



Quindi non si sa se ci sono altre clausole, come il già citato Aquilani (una presenza partendo dalla panchina contava 0,5 ), o Schelotto al Chievo che dovevano essere almeno 28 ma da almeno 45 minuti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Agosto 2015)

Gli costruiranno una piramide nel Principato


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio 3.2 di Champions (preliminari) e 1 in campionato.



Ancora meglio 



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quindi non si sa se ci sono altre clausole, come il già citato Aquilani (una presenza partendo dalla panchina contava 0,5 ), o Schelotto al Chievo che dovevano essere almeno 28 ma da almeno 45 minuti.



no, questo non si sa


----------



## pennyhill (16 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ancora meglio
> 
> 
> 
> no, questo non si sa



Chiedevo perché le ha giocate tutte partendo dalla panchina, anche l'ultima.


----------



## robs91 (16 Agosto 2015)

Per il momento sta facendo la riserva di Ivan Cavaleiro, che è un buon giocatore,ma non un potenziale fenomeno.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Per il momento sta facendo la riserva di Ivan Cavaleiro, che è un buon giocatore,ma non un potenziale fenomeno.



Secondo me gli toglierà a breve il posto da titolare


----------



## robs91 (16 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Secondo me gli toglierà a breve il posto da titolare



Il procuratore di Cavaleiro è un certo Jorge Mendes che fra i suoi assistiti ha anche l'allenatore Jardim.Quindi non sarei così sicuro...


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2015)

solo pochim minuti in champions.

di questo passo ce lo rispediscono.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (20 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il procuratore di Cavaleiro è un certo Jorge Mendes che fra i suoi assistiti ha anche l'allenatore Jardim.Quindi non sarei così sicuro...



A parte che Cavaleiro è 10 volte meglio di El92, vabbè...


----------



## eldero (20 Agosto 2015)

Già....


----------



## robs91 (20 Agosto 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> A parte che Cavaleiro è 10 volte meglio di El92, vabbè...


Anch'io penso sia meglio il portoghese, anche se non stiamo parlando di un potenziale fuoriclasse.In più ha un agente che fa parecchi affari con il Monaco e quindi la situazione si fa ancora piu difficile per Elshaarawy..


----------



## IronJaguar (23 Agosto 2015)

Ieri ha giocato dall'inizio in un Monaco che ha cambiato tanti uomini rispetto al preliminare, ha giocato parecchio male e si è mangiato una grande occasione (e un'altra mezza). Sostituito a metà del secondo tempo.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Agosto 2015)

Delude anche a Monaco...l'anno prossimo lo riprendiamo, magari dopo aver illuso i tifosi tutta l'estate con Robben...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Delude anche a Monaco...l'anno prossimo lo riprendiamo, magari dopo aver illuso i tifosi tutta l'estate con Robben...




Probabile


----------



## Aron (26 Agosto 2015)

Tornerà indietro, inutile illudersi.
Lo scambieremo con qualcuno del Genoa.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2015)

Ieri 90 minuti di panca contro il Valencia. Speriamo arrivi alle 15 presenze...


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2015)

Già finito anche a Monaco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2015)

Panchinato da Cavaleiro.


----------



## Shevchenko (26 Agosto 2015)

Grande prestazione ieri in panca contro il Valencia. Ci credevo veramente in Stephan, ma pare che sia stato miracolato per 6 mesi e basta. Mediocre.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Grande prestazione ieri in panca contro il Valencia. Ci credevo veramente in Stephan, ma pare che sia stato miracolato per 6 mesi e basta. Mediocre.




Il tuo avatar  ....

Comunque se fallisce pure lì è la fine


----------



## smallball (26 Agosto 2015)

ai titoli di coda


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2015)

Prepariamoci a dargli il bentornato...a giugno è a Milanello. Forse a gennaio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2015)

Se non dovesse giocare anche le prossime partite, si potrebbe alzare un polverone...


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci a dargli il bentornato...a giugno è a Milanello. Forse a gennaio.



"Abbiama la coppia di punte piu giovane al mondo"


----------



## pennyhill (26 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> "Abbiama la coppia di punte piu giovane al mondo"


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Il suo ritorno si fa più vicino.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il suo ritorno si fa più vicino.



Avevano perfino registrato il marchio "Creste Rossonere"


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Avevano perfino registrato il marchio "Creste Rossonere"



Non rievocare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2015)

Detto e ridetto centinaia di volte: giocatore da povincia, nulla più di un Giovinco meno tecnico e con più corsa (ma con metà seno del gol)..

Se questo non fosse stato un figo con un look azzeccato adatto ai teens sarebbe già sparito nell'ombra...vende magliette però quindi qualche società ci prova ma ormai è assodato che non è un fenomeno manco per scherzo...


----------



## Albijol (31 Agosto 2015)

L'ennesimo bidone che Preziosi ci ha appioppato, spero che gli irriducibili se ne siamo fatti una ragione


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2015)

Scarso e senza personalità. Altro che "il Monaco è la scelta giusta", per te ritirarti dal calcio sarebbe la scelta giusta


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2015)

certi amori non finiscono, prossimamente, di nuovo, a Milanello


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

Spero con tutto il cuore che riesca a fare queste benedette 15 presenze e che il Monaco lo riscatti. Non mi fido più di questo ragazzo, ma per niente proprio. Qualche giorno fa mi son state dette delle cose sul suo conto che mi hanno fatto sgranare gli occhi. Cose che avevo già sentito, ma che non mi erano mai arrivate da fonti cosi affidabili. Non le ripeto, tanto qua non ci crede nessuno e forse non è nemmeno il caso di dirle in un forum pubblico, ma questo montato più sta lontano da Milanello meglio è. 
Ex giocatore più stupido di Mario Balotelli.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> certi amori non finiscono, prossimamente, di nuovo, a Milanello



Giugno prossimo quasi sicuro. Allora verrà definito un nuovo grande colpo di mercato il suo ritorno. Per ora sta giocando pochissimo, nonostante un Monaco in smobilitazione. Vedremo i prossimi mesi ma non lo vedo bene.


----------



## rossonero82 (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa mi son state dette delle cose sul suo conto che mi hanno fatto sgranare gli occhi. Cose che avevo già sentito, ma che non mi erano mai arrivate da fonti cosi affidabili. Non le ripeto, tanto qua non ci crede nessuno e forse non è nemmeno il caso di dirle in un forum pubblico, ma questo montato più sta lontano da Milanello meglio è.
> Ex giocatore più stupido di Mario Balotelli.



Intendi le storie sui stupefacenti , serate in discoteca ecc.. ?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2015)

Quante partite mancano al suo riscatto definitivo da parte Monaco?


----------



## rossonero82 (3 Settembre 2015)

se non sbaglio 8


----------



## vota DC (3 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Spero con tutto il cuore che riesca a fare queste benedette 15 presenze e che il Monaco lo riscatti. Non mi fido più di questo ragazzo, ma per niente proprio. Qualche giorno fa mi son state dette delle cose sul suo conto che mi hanno fatto sgranare gli occhi. Cose che avevo già sentito, ma che non mi erano mai arrivate da fonti cosi affidabili. Non le ripeto, tanto qua non ci crede nessuno e forse non è nemmeno il caso di dirle in un forum pubblico, ma questo montato più sta lontano da Milanello meglio è.
> Ex giocatore più stupido di Mario Balotelli.



Beh ma Balotelli non è stupido, è pigro e limitato. Ridendo e scherzando lui non ha mai combinato NIENTE ed è riuscito ad ottenere uno stipendio da 6 milioni, farsi vendere a 25 milioni e giocare in più big. Il faraone ha dimostrato più di Balotelli riuscendo per mezza stagione a trascinare da solo la squadra (De Jong era rotto mi pare, Montolivo "sano" faceva danni e il faraone i gol se li cercava da solo) senza aiuti esterni...Balotelli pure quando sembrava trascinasse in realtà usava l'astuzia per procurarsi i rigori piuttosto che fare numeroni.
Il faraone non riesce neppure a replicare la sua prima stagione di titolare al Milan, questa sì che è stupidità a mio avviso.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Settembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Beh ma Balotelli non è stupido, è pigro e limitato. Ridendo e scherzando lui non ha mai combinato NIENTE ed è riuscito ad ottenere uno stipendio da 6 milioni, farsi vendere a 25 milioni e giocare in più big. Il faraone ha dimostrato più di Balotelli riuscendo per mezza stagione a trascinare da solo la squadra (De Jong era rotto mi pare, Montolivo "sano" faceva danni e il faraone i gol se li cercava da solo) senza aiuti esterni...Balotelli pure quando sembrava trascinasse in realtà usava l'astuzia per procurarsi i rigori piuttosto che fare numeroni.
> Il faraone non riesce neppure a replicare la sua prima stagione di titolare al Milan, questa sì che è stupidità a mio avviso.



Dopo quello che ho saputo e mi fido della fonte, dico che Stephan è decisamente più stupido di Balotelli. Mario non è una cima, è un bambinone viziato, ha sprecato il suo talento etc. Ma non ha mai fatto certe cavolate. Lanciare le freccette addosso ai ragazzi della primavera, farsi le seratine in discoteca etc. Sono cose passabili, altre invece no. Balotelli non ha mai passato mesi e mesi in infermiera per "dubbi infortuni" insomma.... Io ci credevo in Stephan, mi ha deluso come calciatore prima e poi come uomo. Io ci ho messo una pietra sopra e basta.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Nemmeno oggi titolare. Ci rivediamo l'anno prossimo


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nemmeno oggi titolare. Ci rivediamo l'anno prossimo



Non entrato neanche dalla panchina.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Spero con tutto il cuore che riesca a fare queste benedette 15 presenze e che il Monaco lo riscatti. Non mi fido più di questo ragazzo, ma per niente proprio. Qualche giorno fa mi son state dette delle cose sul suo conto che mi hanno fatto sgranare gli occhi. Cose che avevo già sentito, ma che non mi erano mai arrivate da fonti cosi affidabili. Non le ripeto, tanto qua non ci crede nessuno e forse non è nemmeno il caso di dirle in un forum pubblico, ma questo montato più sta lontano da Milanello meglio è.
> Ex giocatore più stupido di Mario Balotelli.



Fai bene a non dire nulla, potresti alzare un polverone.

E quindi riattirare in zona il Faraone


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fai bene a non dire nulla, potresti alzare un polverone.
> 
> E quindi riattirare in zona il Faraone



Ahaha vedo che ci siamo capiti bene


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2015)

Speriamo se lo riscattino. Ma di questo passo......


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2015)

Si sono già accorti


----------



## gabuz (14 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Si sono già accorti



Hanno capito che usa solo il destro


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Settembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Si sono già accorti



Ci avranno letto qua su Milanworld. E' colpa nostra


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2015)

4 anni fa dissi che poteva al massimo allacciare le scarpe ad Insigne e venni preso per pazzo. E' scarsissimo, ma deve giocare a destra. Ala 4-4-2 che ti fa la doppia fase e sforna cross. Può essere il nuovo Simone Pepe al massimo.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2015)

*Anche questa sera, in Europa League, in panchina. *


----------



## prebozzio (17 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Davidinho22 (17 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche questa sera, in Europa League, in panchina. *



mammamia questo ci ritorna bello infiocchettato


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche questa sera, in Europa League, in panchina. *



Visto l'andazzo per me torna a Gennaio

c'era pure chi faceva il countdown delle partite...


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2015)

dai suvvia, ormai si è perso


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dai suvvia, ormai si è perso



Basta che non torna.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dai suvvia, ormai si è perso



Si, anni fa quando dopo quei sedici gol nel girone di andata s'era convinto bomber e da allora ha solo vissuto con l'ossessione del gol. Non è assolutamente uno da tanti gol, non ha il tiro (mai migliorato) ne movimenti (sono sempre gli stessi anzi, sempre lo stesso). Lui è un quarto di centrocampo, uno che si fa il mazzo e si fa tutta la fascia ed a fine stagione fa i suoi 5-6 golletti. 

Stop.


----------



## davoreb (17 Settembre 2015)

Io di recente ho visto solo la partita con la nazionale e mezz'ora oggi, a me non sembra un giocatore perso che non sa giocare a calcio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Settembre 2015)

Intanto entra e fa un assist per il pareggio del Monaco


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Intanto entra e fa un assist per il pareggio del Monaco



Bene. Qui credo saremmo quasi tutti contentissimi lui faccia bene e venga riscattato per questi 15-20 mln.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, anni fa quando dopo quei sedici gol nel girone di andata s'era convinto bomber e da allora ha solo vissuto con l'ossessione del gol. Non è assolutamente uno da tanti gol, non ha il tiro (mai migliorato) ne movimenti (sono sempre gli stessi anzi, sempre lo stesso). Lui è un quarto di centrocampo, uno che si fa il mazzo e si fa tutta la fascia ed a fine stagione fa i suoi 5-6 golletti.
> 
> Stop.


Esattamente, ormai lo si crede un'ala devastante alla Depay o Robben, El Sharaawy deve giocare esterno di centrocampo dato che ha doppia fase e poi quando capita segnare qualche golletto, non di più, ecco perché io avrei avuto tanto piacere a tenerlo e a farlo giocare proprio lì da noi, con Bonaventura dall'altro lato e De Jong-Montolivo, se proprio non dovevamo acquistare nessuno, in mezzo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Settembre 2015)

Pensavo potesse diventare un Nedved lavorando molto e a testa bassa. Ma non ha proprio la testa, Pavel era un professionista esemplare, un trascinatore. Stephan né ha la voglia di lavorare né ha doti da leader. Per me abbiamo sopravvalutato molto questo giocatore, è semplicemente scarso.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Settembre 2015)

Gregario in campo e look da star, questo è il problema.

Gregario detto con tutta la stima possibile: corre, si affanna, aiuta i compagni, si sporca la maglia.

James Milner, per esempio, dopo un esordio da enfant prodige nel Leeds (più giovane calciatore a segnare in Premier, a 16 anni), tra Newcastle e Aston Villa giocando ala/esterno d'attacco non ha confermato le attese.
Poi arretrato a centrocampo ha avuto una grande carriera tra seconda parte all'Aston Villa prima e City poi.

Non dico che El Shaarawy debba diventare una mezz'ala, un regista o un mediano, ma nel percorso di un calciatore ci sta di cambiare posizione per valorizzare le proprie qualità.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bene. Qui credo saremmo quasi tutti contentissimi lui faccia bene e venga riscattato per questi 15-20 mln.



Ma infatti lo dico perché spero facciano bene e venga riscattato. Se dovesse tornare,sarebbe inutile. Lo potrebbero rivitalizzare solo 3 allenatori ad oggi secondo me: Klopp,Simeone ed Emery


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2015)

Anche stasera in EL in panca 

Milan 2016/2017 

El Sha - Balotelli - Boateng


----------



## DannySa (1 Ottobre 2015)

E' stata dura, ma mandandolo in prestito a non giocare si è svalutato ancora di più.
Questo se torna non riceverà più mezza offerta.. ve lo dico io, quando gli scade il contratto?


----------



## andre (1 Ottobre 2015)

Ha appena segnato


----------



## Ma che ooh (1 Ottobre 2015)

Il Monaco, non ha ancora trovato la quadratura, dopo tutte le cessioni fatte, se El Shaarawy sfrutta le occasioni che avrà , forse non tornerà da voi


----------



## kolao95 (1 Ottobre 2015)

Guardate che bastano altre tre presenze (viene considerata presenza effettiva anche se entra a tre secondi dalla fine) per il riscatto obbligatorio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Ottobre 2015)

Altro gol da centravanti. "sa solo rientrare sul destro" cit.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2015)

Ecco il video del gol contro il Tottenham


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il video del gol contro il Tottenham



Gli ho visto segnare 2 gol col monaco e in entrambi direi che il gol se l'è fatto il portiere...giocatore strafinito, va bene giusto per le provinciali, questo non è manco ai livelli di un Giovinco altro che fenomeno..


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco il video del gol contro il Tottenham



Se non erro ha fatto 2 reti da quando è al Monaco e tutte e due reti fortunose, la prima era centrale e il portiere non si sa cosa faceva ieri sera Lloris  mancano solo 3 presenze se non erro e poi tanti saluti.



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Altro gol da centravanti. "sa solo rientrare sul destro" cit.



Capirai per un gollonzo del genere, su 30 gol che ha fatto 25 sono tutti uguali, non sarà una rete o 10 a farmi cambiare idea al momento, spero di sbagliarmi ( per lui) ma la sua prima grande stagione è stato un "male" per lui.


----------



## davoreb (2 Ottobre 2015)

E' stato bravo a fare il movimento ed anticipare il difensore invece.

Non ho visto la partita ieri ma le ultime volte che l'ho visto aveva fatto benino, l'importante è che non si fa male, impara a fare i movimenti giusti e acquisisce sicurezza poi vedrete che diventera un ottimo giocatore.

Qua viene trattato come una brocco totale ai livelli del peggior nocerino ma non è colpa sua se ha fatto 16 goals in 4 mesi e ci eravamo illusi si aver trovato il nuovo CR7.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Guardate che bastano altre tre presenze (viene considerata presenza effettiva anche se entra a tre secondi dalla fine) per il riscatto obbligatorio.



Sta scritto da qualche parte? No perchè per Aquilani ad esempio non funzionava così

In ogni caso se è così tra tre presenze arriva il comunicato ufficiale, altrimenti sappiamo già come va a finire


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Altro gol da centravanti. "sa solo rientrare sul destro" cit.



Lo dimostri con i fatti che non è cosi, non basta certo un gol all'anno diverso dal solito, una rondine non fa primavera.


----------



## andre (2 Ottobre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo dimostri con i fatti che non è cosi, non basta certo un gol all'anno diverso dal solito, una rondine non fa primavera.



Da noi avrà fatto la massimo 4 gol rientrando sul destro, per il resto tutti in modo diverso.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Da noi avrà fatto la massimo 4 gol rientrando sul destro, per il resto tutti in modo diverso.



Anche perchè parliamoci chiaro, a parte quei famosi sei mesi effettivamente ne ha fatti talmente pochi che giustamente si fatica a giudicare.

In quei primi sei mesi ne fece, più o meno, di diversi tipi. Però quei sei mesi in cui è andato tutto tutto bene non sono attendibili, purtroppo vanno visti come un caso da tenere li isolato ad oggi. In generale El Shaarawy (io lo dicevo quando andava tutto bene e venivo criticato) deve migliorare con il piede mancino, deve imparare a fare anche altri movimenti e migliorare nel calciare in porta. Ripeto, lo da quando segnava quasi un gol a partita e venivo criticato lo dico, io ero quello che non si accorgeva del fenomeno. Ah, cosi giusto per concludere sempre io ero quello che lo stimava più di tutti ancora prima che arrivasse al Milan visto che andava allo stadio a vederlo a Padova, altrimenti sembra io sia uno di quelli che lo odia. No, sono uno di quelli che con obiettività lo giudicava anche quando le cose andavano bene, con critiche costruttive.


----------



## Albijol (2 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo Elsha segna ancora così ti riscattano e noi prendiamo i soldi e non ti vediamo più


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Ottobre 2015)

15 presenze collezionate, vediamo se esce un comunicato


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Marzo 2016)

Beh, non chiedetemi perché ma secondo me nemmeno la Roma lo riscatterà


----------

